# Turbo Kit



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

i have a 97 200sx se-r. i found a SR20DE Stillen Turbo Starter Kit. would this work for my car?
The reason i am questioning it is becuase it's price($490.00.)Maybe you could take a look at it then respond. http://www.stillen.com/sportscars.asp?cat=2&subcat=163..

Any thought on stillen cai?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

That's the nissan manifold for the gti-r. Call Brian at www.courtesynissan.com or Greg at Mossy Nissan and save some money


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Run your ass away and never....I mean NEVER buy anything from Stillen. Sit here and ask questions before you make any decisions. Stillen plain sucks with their 200HP claim with bolt ons. What a bunch of assholes!

You are better off getting a DET motor for like 1500 and starting there. There is no such thing as a $400 starter kit that will ever work.


Here is a great place to start:

http://www.sr20deforum.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=12


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ditto. You can even get a Bluebird Turbo kit from Jason Garrett Young for $900 & turbo your DE motor. Or you can get a SR20DET motor and drop it in. Either way, DO NOT buy direct from Stillen (makes some damn good strut bars tho) as this will be a more expensive road to travel.


----------

